

OiNK Admin Found Not Guilty, Walks Free - onoj
http://torrentfreak.com/oink-admin-found-not-guilty-walks-free-100115/

======
w1ntermute
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1055076>

------
jacquesm
Deep down in the comments Alan mentions that he will re-open oink.

~~~
gabrielroth
I find it hard to believe that comment was posted by the real Alan Ellis.

~~~
jacquesm
There are several comments by 'Alan' in that thread and they all make perfect
sense to me.

